# Soy wax tarts/melts



## dianne70 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thinking of making some soy melts.  What do I use to colour soy wax?  Can I use the colours (micas, oxides etc) that I use for CP soap?  Or do I have to get special colours just for wax?  Also to those of you that sell/make tarts, what are your favourite fragrances?  Thanks


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 12, 2013)

I tried and yes you have to get colors specially for wax. Ask me what happens otherwise.. lol


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 12, 2013)

OK!!! What happens


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 13, 2013)

It turns into a nasty nasty mess.. separation, clumps, just gross. No bueno in my opinion.


----------



## Genny (Apr 13, 2013)

Yep, like Shannon said, candle colorant's best.  

As far as what sells the best, it's a lot like soap, it depends on so many different things.  But Oatmeal, Milk & Honey, Lavender (or lavender blends), Black Raspberry Vanilla, Lovespell and Vanilla Bean were the top 5 sellers for me when I sold tarts.


----------



## slbenter (Apr 13, 2013)

How about liquid colorants? I have some Peacock colors that I've used in CP....could they work in wax?


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 13, 2013)

Unless it's formulated for wax, the liquid colorants will stay in little tiny balls and sink to the bottom. Makes for an interesting effect in those clear clamshells lol. It's sad the things I've tried with my wax and failed miserably.. lol


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, you need to use colorants that are made for candles. I use Peak's liquid dyes because 1 drop goes a long way when only making a pound batch at a time. I'm not in business yet but I've noticed that food scents seem to be more popular in tarts, while florals or fruit or whatever else are probably the scent of choice in other items.


----------



## Relle (Apr 13, 2013)

Dianne, wax is wax and soap is soap, both different animals. Keep both things separately as far as colours go. Scents I find that are popular are Cranberry Marmalade, Energy, Pear, Peach, Lavender, Rose, Fig, Hansel/Gretel, Lemongrass, Cotton Candy, Lime, Chocolate, Clean Cotton.


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 13, 2013)

I was just making soy melts today  I did strawberry jam, Jamaican bay rum and citrus herb, and I adore all of them. Vanilla is also usually a good seller, and lavender.  Also, definitely make sure you're using a candle dye, you can get liquids or dye chips, I personally use chips, and the ones I get are in a soy base which I'm really happy about because then my candle is 100% soy.


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies...going to have a go and see how they turn out.  Won't sell them until I am 100% happy that they are OK and have a good scent throw etc.  I'm a bit excited about trying something new!!  But I don't think it will ever take over from soap!!


----------



## lsg (Apr 15, 2013)

The last two times I made soywax melts, I used essential oils to make a blend.  They smelled fantastic and I get the soothing benefits also.  A lady on another forum used sparkling micas in her wax melts.  It had a fantastic visual effect as it melted.


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 15, 2013)

Someone on the weekend told me that you shouldn't burn essential oils.....something about toxic fumes?  Is this correct?  They only use Fragrance Oils in their melts and candles.


----------



## Genny (Apr 15, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> Someone on the weekend told me that you shouldn't burn essential oils.....something about toxic fumes?  Is this correct?  They only use Fragrance Oils in their melts and candles.



No that's not correct.  Now if you have a bird or cat in your home, then I wouldn't.  

Also, some citrus eo's smell like fuel in a candle and wax melt.  But you just have to test them.


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Genny.....I thought it sounded a bit wrong, but seeing as though you don't burn EO's in soap ( and that's all I know about!!)  I wasn't sure!  My wax is on its way.....but I forgot to order my colours!!  Have to do that now


----------



## lsg (Apr 16, 2013)

There are even light bulb rings to diffuse essential oils by heat.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EFVK9Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You aren't burning EOs in melting candle wax, just heating it in the wax and it eventually evaporates.


----------



## GoldieMN (May 12, 2013)

misskat22 said:


> I was just making soy melts today  I did strawberry jam, Jamaican bay rum and citrus herb, and I adore all of them. Vanilla is also usually a good seller, and lavender.  Also, definitely make sure you're using a candle dye, you can get liquids or dye chips, I personally use chips, and the ones I get are in a soy base which I'm really happy about because then my candle is 100% soy.



Krystal,
Do you have a favorite soy wax for tarts?  I only have one wax--Golden 415--and want a 100% soy tart as well.
Goldie


----------



## VanessaP (May 12, 2013)

I tested 415 and I didn't like it. I had a very hard time unmolding from the clamshell no matter what temp I poured at. I have 2 favorite tart waxes.

EcoSoya Pillar Blend
KY ParaSoy Blend

The KY ParaSoy is only at Rustic Escentuals because its a house blend for them. I prefer the ParaSoy myself, however, due to shipping costs and the extra $4 per 50lb case, I use the EcoSoya Pillar Blend. The PB works wonderfully, just like the ParaSoy, cleans up easier, and has a great scent throw too. I can just spend $12-$14 in gas and pick up however many cases I can fit in my car instead of paying $22 shipping per case :/


----------



## GoldieMN (May 12, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> I tested 415 and I didn't like it. I had a very hard time unmolding from the clamshell no matter what temp I poured at. I have 2 favorite tart waxes.
> 
> EcoSoya Pillar Blend
> KY ParaSoy Blend
> ...



Thanks. . .on my way to check shipping to my address.  I've found a lot of FOs I like from RusticE.  So if shipping works out with a few oils, I will be happy.  I've only bought one box of 415 so far from Nature'sG.  Can't imagine a carload. lol  What company is within driving distance for you?

Goldie


----------



## VanessaP (May 14, 2013)

GoldieMN said:


> Thanks. . .on my way to check shipping to my address.  I've found a lot of FOs I like from RusticE.  So if shipping works out with a few oils, I will be happy.  I've only bought one box of 415 so far from Nature'sG.  Can't imagine a carload. lol  What company is within driving distance for you?
> 
> Goldie



Aztec which is www.candlemaking.com - located in Knoxville TN. Its about $14 in gas for a round trip for me down there. Plus, I can go around the showroom sniffing all their testers LOL I forgot to mention that the ParaSoy is a paraffin / soy blend so if you're wanting 100% soy, that isn't the wax for you and I would have to suggest trying the EcoSoya Pillar Blend. 100% soy isn't that important to me but a friend of mine asked me to so I chose the PB and lower shipping fees and driving distance to Aztec.


----------



## GoldieMN (May 18, 2013)

lsg said:


> The last two times I made soywax melts, I used essential oils to make a blend.  They smelled fantastic and I get the soothing benefits also.  A lady on another forum used sparkling micas in her wax melts.  It had a fantastic visual effect as it melted.



Do you use a smaller amount of EO than FO when making your tarts?
Goldie


----------

